# What "NOT" to do



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm always sharing information on what to do to be more successful at surf fishing. It's one of the easiest and least expensive types of fishing there is. You don't need a boat, you don't need expensive electronics, you don't even need a landing net. All you need is a properly matched rod and reel and a little bit of terminal tackle. Sound's simple right? Well evidently it's not. After some of the things I saw this weekend I decided to make a list of some of the things you should "NOT" do if you want to be a successful fisherman. If anyone else has anything to add please feel free to do so.

1. Do "NOT" come to the beach expecting to land big fish on cheep store bought leaders with orange ju-ju beads, swivel snaps, and cheep J hooks. If you can't make a simple leader than surf fishing may not be your cup of tea. Here is how I make them if anyone want's to know, but there are dozens of ways to do it. http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1651106

2. Do "NOT"show up to go surf fishing with a 7' boat rod and wonder why your line breaks every time you cast out past the second bar. If you need a explanation as to why than here you go. http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1654554

3. Now, once you have the right gear and you finally hook that fish of a life time, do "NOT" start jerking your rod around like your on a bad acid trip and trying to knock flying monkeys out of the air. When fighting a fish, slowly pull your rod tip up, then slowly lower it while reeling the reel, then stop reeling and bring the rod tip back up, then lower the rod tip while reeling. You do this in a smooth fluid motion until the fish is on the beach. At no point in the fight should you put the rod over your shoulder, grab the spool of the reel, and take off running away from the fish, this is a sure way of loosing your catch. And always remember, a drag is designed to slip, if a fish is pulling drag let it, do "NOT" keep tightening the drag until the line breaks.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Great post. I was wondering about building my own leaders. I have always just bought the double or single drop leaders from BP or Academy. While I have caught fish on them, I always wondered it I could be doing better. Do you ever use a double drop leader?


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Good tips for sure, I figured #3 would be a no-brainer, but I guess not everyone understands why the drag is there, or why the rod bends.

Looking at those surf rigs, I'm starting to think I've got mine made backwards, I put the spider weight as the 'hang-off' (drop rig) with the hook at the end of the leader, maybe I should switch them to more of a drop-shot style like you have.

95% of my leaders were carryovers from kayaking BTB, 4 ft of about 300lb mono with a 12/0-14/0 circle hook, I just added the drop part to hold the spider weights.


----------



## CarDude94 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for all the info this weekend. I really appreciate it. Hopefully we can do it again soon. What mold do you use to make the weights you use? I am tired of store bought weights.


----------



## xmatador (Mar 13, 2014)

Great info! I see people fail at #3 regularly. They try to drag a big fish out of the surf like it was a bass out of a lake! :headknock


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

sharkchum said:


> 3. Now, once you have the right gear and you finally hook that fish of a life time, do "NOT" start jerking your rod around like your on a bad acid trip and trying to knock flying monkeys out of the air. When fighting a fish, slowly pull your rod tip up, then slowly lower it while reeling the reel, then stop reeling and bring the rod tip back up, then lower the rod tip while reeling. You do this in a smooth fluid motion until the fish is on the beach. At no point in the fight should you put the rod over your shoulder, grab the spool of the reel, and take off running away from the fish, this is a sure way of loosing your catch. And always remember, a drag is designed to slip, if a fish is pulling drag let it, do "NOT" keep tightening the drag until the line breaks.


I will add to your number three Chum. Once the fish gets into the wade gut and fight is over DO NOT continue to drag the fish up onto the sand. Walk out to shin deep water and grab your leader. Then land grab your fish and carry it up on the sand. I see it all the time of people thumbing the spool and walking backwards to drag the fish up. When his belly hits the sand and back out of the water it is usually over. Go grab it!

Great info Chum and others who added.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Most importantly, if you're going to head out early in the morning... DO NOT forget to buy beer the night before...


----------



## xmatador (Mar 13, 2014)

big john o said:


> Most importantly, if you're going to head out early in the morning... DO NOT forget to buy beer the night before...


:rotfl:


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't forget the toilet paper


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My plan is to start buying stuff today to build some of your leaders,mostly so I will have a pattern for a long time to come.I live 350 miles from salt,and retired about a year and a half ago with the plan to get into surf fishing,so your post is what I count on to make up some for all the years I've missed out living down there.Thanks buddy!


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Lol... i wonder what did you see this weekend ...


pretty spot on with the leaders... my dad and i make them with steel wire like you said, much better we have never lost a fish with them...

yes when people arrive with the leaders bought on the store with the orange beads you really know they are not hardcore serious, they just want to have a good time lol..


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Forgot to add, what about ROD Holders?

i really dislike the Cheap PVC tube lol, some of the have been broken by fish. After that my dad experimented with aluminium rods, a fish bent one of them also...

finally we did a stainless steel ones and have worked better


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I build my own out of stout PVC. Dig them in and set your drag correctly. I have landed 6+ foot sharks and 100's of bull reds with out ever losing a pole or snapping a rod holder.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Got me on store bought leaders. I do not have much long rod fishing experience but I spend quite a bit of time at the beach with the kids so I have been building up. Any how I brought store bought leaders and 3 or 4th cast the weight just flew smooth off the wire leader. I think I'll be making my own leaders from here on out.

Didn't catch anything but big gafftop so I plan to bring bigger bait next time.


I also tried the cheap pvc pre made rod holders and those are pretty much junk. I made new ones for the last trip out of 2" schedule 40 about 5' and that worked great.


----------



## keltex78 (Aug 22, 2016)

I've used the store-bought leaders in the past, but only because I was at the beach for vacation, and fishing was secondary. I've just bought all of the gear I need to make my own leaders, and then spent an afternoon trying to break them. Now, I feel more confident in mine than the cheapie ones from the Big Store I've used up until now...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

One thing not to do is to stay where you are if the current is too strong or weed too thick to keep baits out.
Think of the best alternative places with some protection from the problems you are having and try those.
Sometimes going to a nearby channel, pass, or even the ICW can be an option.


----------



## dredwards (May 17, 2011)

Sharkchum,
Any particular reason you don't use a sliding weight like so many I see?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> do "NOT" start jerking your rod around like your on a bad acid trip and trying to knock flying monkeys out of the air


haha! I watched one girl do this about 50 times Saturday morning. It was hysterical...

This is bat country. We can't stop here!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Do not string your gear across the sand road and yell at every one who has to drive under your lines!

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I use store bought steel leaders and PVC pipe and rarely have any problems. I do use ten foot rods with bait casters to get the best distance.

I would add do not assume the big fish are always in the furthest gut. Best to fish multiple rods in different guts.


----------

